
Admitting it was ‘dumb,’ EA says - taytus
http://venturebeat.com/2013/03/09/admitting-it-was-dumb-ea-says-it-has-added-simcity-servers-and-will-give-players-a-free-game/
======
ryanmolden
This is somewhat outside my wheelhouse, but don't you do load testing on
something like this before release? Did they think no one would want to play
it? It seems totally tractable to write some bot players and unleash them in a
swarm on your servers.

~~~
sp332
First, they've claimed the load was higher than they expected. Second, it's
very difficult to create a realistic test.

